# Re: [EVDL] Sandy's salty-seawater submerge>explode>burn 16 NJ Karma pih : Karma carna



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sandy's salty-seawater submerge>explode>burn 16 NJ Karma pih : Karma carna*

I was confused about Bill's comment until I realized it is a video not a still photo. 

John



> Bill Dube <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On the next page of the same site, a gasoline car is shown in the
> > process of exploding. Worth adding to the write up for fairness.
> ...


----------

